# Mini Personal Competition!



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 13, 2019)

The competition will be closed in a week and I'll post the results! This is a competition kind of like the forum ones, but it only has certain events, listed below:

2x2
3x3
Pyraminx
Skewb
Redi Cube (Moyu/csTimer scrambles)
Kilominx

Post your times with a reply and please use the scrambles provided below!

2x2:

U R' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
R U F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U2
F U F' U F2 R U' R2 U
F U2 F U' F' R' U R' U'
F2 U' F2 R2 U' R U' F2 U
3x3:

D B' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L' U' F D R' U R F'
F L2 U2 R' D2 F B2 U R D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2
B U2 B U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F2 L' B U' F U' L D' U' L2 F'
R2 D' U R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L F2 L2 B' U2 F' R D L
R U' R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 R' F' U' R2 B2 L R' U'
Pyraminx:

U R' L' B R U' L' B L l' r' b u'
U' R' L' B R' B U' R' L' l' r b' u
U B' U' R U' L B' R l' b
U' L' B R' U B L R' r b u
U R' L U B U' R B' l r b' u'
Skewb:

R B L' R' L' R' L' R' B
U' B U B' R L B U' R
L U' R B' R B L U'
R U' L U' B' U' B L' R'
L U R' L' B L' B' L'
Redi Cube:

L R' L R L x L' R L' R' x R' L R' L' x R' L' R L' x R L R L x R L R' x R' L' R' x R L R' L' R
R L R x L' R L R x R' L R x L' R' L' R' L' x L' R' L R L x L' R L' R' L x L' R L x R' L' R L' R
L' R L' x L' R L' x L' R L R' x R' L' R x R L' R L' R' x L' R' L R L' x L R L x R' L R
R' L R' L' R' x L R L' R' x R' L R L' x L R' L' x L' R' L R' x L' R L x R' L R' x L' R L'
R' L R L' x L R' L' R' L x R' L R x R' L R L' R x L' R' L' x R L' R' L x R' L R L x R L' R' L R'
Kilominx:

R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
I'd love for some people to compete. I'm going to be posting my results below for all of the events and I look forward seeing what other people can do.


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 13, 2019)

*2x2:*
(6.63), 8.20, 8.33, 9.24, (9.29)
Avg: 8.59

*3x3:*
(35.07), (25.76), 32.99, 31.09, 26.92
Avg: 30.33

*Pyraminx:*
(17.53), 13.06, 11.06, 11.74, (5.89)
Avg: 11.95

*Skewb:*
16.13, 18.57, 19.25, (14.86), (24.93)
Avg: 17.98

*Redi Cube:*
48.18, (54.79), 35.77, (34.16), 35.96
Avg: 39.97

*Kilominx:*
(1:49.04), 2:35.00, 1:53.84, (2:42.84), 2:18.29
Avg: 2:15.71


----------



## Gan boi (Apr 14, 2019)

2x2x2
2.18
3.45
1.87
3.24
6.15
3x3x3
12.52
11.54
13.12
10.19
12.17
Skewb
1.23
7.28(bad)
4.34
2.33
5.45
Pyraminx 
7.48
5.47
4.56
5.35
3.40
Redi
12.24
14.17
19.36
20.07
10.19
Kilominx
1.34.29
1.46.23
1.23.17
1.34.21
49.12


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 15, 2019)

2x2: 2.95 avg
3.14 
2. (1.54) 
3. (3.49) 
4. 3.36 
5. 2.36 

3x3: 9.52 avg
9.07 D B' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L' U' F D R' U R F' 
2. 10.47 F L2 U2 R' D2 F B2 U R D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 
3. (10.75) B U2 B U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F2 L' B U' F U' L D' U' L2 F' 
4. 9.02 R2 D' U R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L F2 L2 B' U2 F' R D L 
5. (7.82) R U' R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 R' F' U' R2 B2 L R' U'

Pyraminx: 7.34 avg
1. 8.18 U R' L' B R U' L' B L l' r' b u' 
2. (8.50) U' R' L' B R' B U' R' L' l' r b' u 
3. (6.38) U B' U' R U' L B' R l' b 
4. 6.61 U' L' B R' U B L R' r b u 
5. 7.22 U R' L U B U' R B' l r b' u'


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

*Podiums
2x2:*
1. ExulatantCarn (2.95) and Gan boi (2.95)
2. iLarryTheOneLung (8.59)

*3x3:*
1. ExultantCarn (9.52)
2. Gan boi (12.07)
3. iLarryTheOneLung (30.33)

*Pyraminx:*
1. Gan boi (5.12)
2. ExultantCarn (7.34)
3. iLarryTheOneLung (11.95)

*Skewb:*
1. Gan boi (4.04)
2. iLarryTheOneLung (17.98)

*Redi Cube:*
1. Gan boi (15.25)
2. iLarryTheOneLung (39.97)

*Kilominx:*
1. Gan boi (1:30.56)
2. iLarryTheOneLung (2:15.71)


----------

